# Visiting Mexico before you move



## RodiM (May 14, 2016)

Hello,
I plan to move to mexico early in 2017 and in November of this year I would like to sign up for a possible organized tour of retirement communities, to get an idea of what it is like first hand.
I will be in OC, CA and am interested in communities in the Baja California, La Paz, San Felipe area.
Does anyone know of the best way to travel and visit these communities? Are there any tours originating in OC or San Diego? I understand there is a train possibility. Is it safe? If there are no organized tours, are there any bed and breakfast type facilities in the area? I would like to get a feeling fr the community, not be in a hotel, isolated. 
Thank you. RodiM


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RodiM said:


> Hello,
> I plan to move to mexico early in 2017 and in November of this year I would like to sign up for a possible organized tour of retirement communities, to get an idea of what it is like first hand.
> I will be in OC, CA and am interested in communities in the Baja California, La Paz, San Felipe area.
> Does anyone know of the best way to travel and visit these communities? Are there any tours originating in OC or San Diego? I understand there is a train possibility. Is it safe? If there are no organized tours, are there any bed and breakfast type facilities in the area? I would like to get a feeling fr the community, not be in a hotel, isolated.
> Thank you. RodiM


There are no passenger trains in Mexico except in the Barrancas del Cobre region. You can take trains from Orange County or San Diego to the US-Mexico border, but that is about it.

I don't know anything about tours. If you stay in hostels, there is more interaction between guests and between guests and staff, so it is less isolated than a regular hotel. However, hostels aren't usually available in smaller towns. There is one listed as a "boutique" hostel in La Paz, but I don't know what the ambiance is like. In La Paz there is a Crucero Club in the La Paz Marina that is a hangout for sailors. It would be people to talk to, but few of them will live in La Paz, so it might not help much with info about life there.


----------



## RodiM (May 14, 2016)

Thank you for the information on tours from OC . I might contact some travel agencies.
Meanwhile, I read a bit about San Felipe and it sounds lovely . Not sure about safety in general, being a single woman. Any thoughts on safety? Also pets being allowed.Thank you.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you can stand 120℉ in the summer time San Felipe is perfect but most Baja aficionados refer to it as the armpit of Mexico...Most folks who want to learn about Baja just jump in their car and explore...


----------



## RodiM (May 14, 2016)

Thank you. I am a single woman, concerned about safety of travel. This is why I asked about possible guided retirement communities tours. I appreciate the info on San Felipe.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I doubt there would be any retirement tours in Baja but I could be wrong, maybe go to the Baja omad site and ask there, they are Baja specific...
BajaNomad - Powered by XMB


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

If you live in OC and don't wish to get too adventurous, perhaps you could try Rosarito, Ensenada or Tecate. Even some parts of TJ, like around the beach area, are fairly peaceful. San Felipe, I can't figure out, one of the most expensive places in Mexico, little beauty and less culture, broiling heat from June to Sept., drunk college kids every Spring


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

RodiM said:


> Thank you for the information on tours from OC . I might contact some travel agencies.
> Meanwhile, I read a bit about San Felipe and it sounds lovely . Not sure about safety in general, being a single woman. Any thoughts on safety? Also pets being allowed.Thank you.


Are you sure you need to be on the coast? The climate is more pleasant at many inland destinations such as the Lake Chapala area, Guanajuato, San Miguel de Allende, and they are just as safe as some of the coastal destinations. Possibly cheaper too.


----------

